# MIDDLESBROUGH | BOHO X (Digital City) | 80m | 20 fl x 3 | App



## bobalania (Apr 11, 2008)

Plans were submitted last week to build 3 X 20 storey towers in Central Middlesbrough, Teesside. Construction is set to begin in August with completion in 2022. Planning ref: 20/0114/FUL 

A £250 million development to establish Middlesbrough as the leading digital city of the UK will break ground in 2020.

Boho X is the first phase in a £250m development that will make Middlesbrough #TheDigitalCity of the UK. It will see the creation of over 100,000 sq ft of high quality, flexible commercial office space in an iconic 20-storey tower making it the premier office destination for 100 miles.

Benefits will include:

Close proximity to the railway station with direct links to London and Manchester
Landscaped areas for event hosting
Helipad
Large car park
Meeting rooms and break out spaces
In house bike storage
20 seater cinema
In-house gym
200 seater lecture theatre
Beautiful in-house café

From: https://www.investmiddlesbrough.co.uk/major-developments/thedigitalcity/



































































More info: https://www.gazettelive.co.uk/news/teesside-news/biggest-office-building-between-leeds-17801869


----------



## bobalania (Apr 11, 2008)

Video of the development:


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Being tall doesn't make it 'a premier office destination'. This design is bad, no question about it. In a town where space is not limited, they should be building a low rise campus focused on restoring the old town grid. The kind of tech startups they want to attarct value face-to-face communication, chance encounters, high quality environments, intimate open spaces and lots of quality. This vertical layout will not facilitate meetings.

Money would have been better spent on a number of quality, clever, generous low-rise buildings which define the grid, make lots of smaller open spaces with unique characters, rather than one windswept open space.

For Middlesbrough's sake I hope this doesn't come out of the ground.

Having done work expereince at the Planning Department many years ago, I am really not surprised by the low quality of this development. But I am very disappointed that standards have not improved in 15 plus years.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Something like this - an interesting inspiring place - some of it could be taller - interesting spaces, contributes to Middlesbrough's built environemnt in a positive way, reinforces the grid.


----------



## bobalania (Apr 11, 2008)

Would have to agree with most of what you said and thanks for that visual - really cool!

The overall masterplan for the site is along a similar line to what you put forward. Unfortunately its been taken down from the architects website, but there is a pixelated version of it in the D&A Statement.


----------

